# Crystal healing for dogs



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

I know we're all into natural remedies and such so I thought I would share a little about crystal healing! Though it's a bit more "mystical" than I bet you're used to  I have taken a bit of a break and forgotten some of what I learned but for a while I was using stones for Roxie too and I'm going to start again soon  I used to leave my big amethyst point in her bed when I was away because it's my birth stone and points are good for channeling away negative energy and also for relieving stress since she shakes when I leave and I think it helped. I don't deal much with the deeper parts (i.e. chakra) or the physical aspects of crystal healing though, it's just nice to carry one for luck or calming or sleep near one for good dreams  Quartz is another favorite--you can dedicate it to whatever you like, practically, and it cleanses your collection when stored with them. What do you guys think? I have a book if anyone wants more info and I can look stuff up in there.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Kayota said:


> I know we're all into natural remedies and such so I thought I would share a little about crystal healing! Though it's a bit more "mystical" than I bet you're used to  I have taken a bit of a break and forgotten some of what I learned but for a while I was using stones for Roxie too and I'm going to start again soon  I used to leave my big amethyst point in her bed when I was away because it's my birth stone and points are good for channeling away negative energy and also for relieving stress since she shakes when I leave and I think it helped. I don't deal much with the deeper parts (i.e. chakra) or the physical aspects of crystal healing though, it's just nice to carry one for luck or calming or sleep near one for good dreams  Quartz is another favorite--you can dedicate it to whatever you like, practically, and it cleanses your collection when stored with them. What do you guys think? I have a book if anyone wants more info and I can look stuff up in there.


I'm learning a bit about this, as its a fairly decent sized portion of my new-found faith. Haven't gotten into it very deep, or remember a lot yet, but I'm learning


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I personally have not even started thinking towards crystals. There is so much to learn and so little time.  One day I will get to them until then I at least know who to ask about them.


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh gosh I'm no expert by any means, if I need to know something I look it up lol! It's not really that hard though, mostly I pick the crystals that seem to "vibe" for me and use those even though I may not be sure what they are. There is way too much for me to remember! I have a large collection from my childhood to choose from  I'm not too deep into it either but being irreligious in the ruling overlord god(s) sense it's just nice to have something to have faith in. Or you could say I worship Roxie!

http://www.healingcrystals.com/ this site is nice as it has good info and a whole section just for that and you can order from them as well. If you're using anything for your dogs check their warning list first, my dog wouldn't eat stones but I wouldn't want to risk her mouthing a potentially dangerous type. I would avoid unknown stones too unless you have a better idea what they are.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

This is so interesting! Speaking of Amethyst, I was given a huge chunk of it by a former student of mine years ago... and now I can't find it. 

It's my birthstone, too... and I remember reading about it's healing and protective properties. Hmm, I'm gonna search around for it again. It really is stunning.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

I have an amethyst geode/point cluster and a large point and a small point and several small polished stones... I was quite the collector as a kid lol!


----------

